# Newbie here in Scotland



## DixieChick (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi everyone  
A friend from another site told me about this site and I am so glad she did! Here is a bit about me and my DH.
Im a 31 year old American who moved to the UK to live with my dh (42) We have been together for nearly 6 years.  We live in southwest Scotland. Weve been trying for nearly 6 years with no success. We have recently started testing at our gp and have learned that dh has a low (17MIL) count. My blood tests are not really conclusive. Over three months only one showed high enough progesterone. I have never considered my cycles to me irregular  but Iguess perhaps they are as they can range from anything from 30-35 and sometimes as long as 45 days. Anyway our wonderful gp has refered us on and we have our first referal appointment on the 20th of April. Very excited yet nervous to finally get to this stage.
Just wanted to say hello and look forward to making new friendships. I have really enjoyed reading other threads and feel I have gotten allot of helpful information.


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Dixiechick  

I only joined this site a couple of weeks ago and i have found it so helpful, just want to say good luck with your appointment, We have been ttc for 4.5 years had all our tests now only wish i had known about this site as i think it would have helped me through some stressful times, we are now on waiting list for IVF so hoping to make a few friends while i wait.

  Zxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Best of luck to you both!!!! 

These girls are a godsend on here.

Sending you lots of     and   

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

P.S...By the way I live in North East Scotland!


----------



## Jada&#039;s Mummy (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi DixieChick,

I'm a newbie too, I only joined 2days ago and this site is a godsend!! Glad u have joined. Me and DP have been ttc 3yrs after loss of baby 4 1/2 yrs ago. It's so frustrating isn't it? I'm glad you've got the ball rolling with appts etc. I felt a whole weight off my shoulders when I finally went to the drs, things start moving pretty quickly after that, even if you don't feel like it at the time. 
I have just started stimming today after 2wks on Buserelin. My nxt scan is on Good Friday, I'm hoping for a different kinda Easter egg this year!!
My DP's SA came back at only 21million (which thy said was normal) so I wouldn't have thought 17ml is that low.

Anyway, I hope everything goes well 4u, keep us posted!

Sharon-Louise    xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi dixie chick 


welcome to Fertility Friends.

im also from scotland, Glasgow to be precise, the help and support on here is second to none, everyone is lovely and soo helpful as you can see already from the other responses, best of luck for the appt on the 20th, what hospital is it?


best of luck 

xxdebxx


----------



## DixieChick (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks guys for all your lovely posts. Its so nice to find a site and know I am not alone. I have found it really tough meeting friends here in Scotland and so it is nice to find a site where I can share my feelings and know I am not alone.

Sharon-Louise I wish you all the best and hope you get the Easter egg you want so badly. DH's count does go up and down a bit so we will wait and see what this next test says. He did one right between christmas and New Year which was less than a million but I think that was down to all the booze   he has since had 2 that were between 15 - 17 million so fingers crossed it will stay or get higher. I have him taking a a multi vitamin and extra zinc in hopes that will help. Guess it cant hurt. I have also cut his drinking down to next to nothing to see if that helps with the count. 


zanne - Yes this site really is great. I wish I had found it years ago. We might have started testing earlier but cant look back now only forward. How long is the waiting list for IVF where you are? Our GP didnt know anything about waiting lists so we will have to wait till our appointment. Its so nice to be able to chat with people who know what you are going through isnt it? 

Vicki- Many thanks for the best wishes  This site is wonderful! I only joined today but I already feel so at home here.

Deb- Thanks for the welcome and luck We have been refered to Dumfries as we live in Dumfries and Galloway. We will be attending the clinic in Stranraer because it had the earliest  appointments. I asume when we go for treatment we will have to go to Glasgow but our gp didnt really know much.

Many thnaks ladies for making ,me feel so welcome!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Dixie,

I was getting my DH to take Folic Acid and Zinc. (his count is ok but borderline morphology) but it sent his Psoriasis haywire! 

So just have to waiti and see what his next SA is like.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi dixie 
welcome to FF ihope u find the site as supportive and helpful as i do 
good luck with all ur treatment
steph


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

HI DIxie,

Welcome to the site. We've only just started having the tests too. I went to my GP about unbearable periods since coming off the pill. She referred me to the hosp and the GYno I see is really positive and doing tests I didn't think he'd do yet.

I've also got my DH on zinc and multi vit's. DOn't know if it will help at all, but can only try.

Hope you enjoy chatting on the site and meet loads of new people. I love it here - addicted already.

Katy xx


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Dixie  

I live in somerset, unfortuntley i have to be 35 before i can have IVF on NHS funding which seems unfair, i think every area is different thought, it's a postcode lottery  

all the best Zxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF Dixiechick

You've had some lovely replies already, I hope that you find your way around the site ok, and make lots of new friends along the way!
Wishing you some  and  that your dreams come true!

Any help you need just post!
*~Dizzi~*


----------



## DixieChick (Apr 5, 2006)

You guys are the best! Thank you so very much for making me feel so welcome. It makes it allot easier knowing there are so many wonderful ladies out there who understand where I am coming from.
Its tough for me here as I say I havent really made any friends and so have no one to really confide in. Im not close to my family in the US so at times I feel it is just  me and DH. I love DH to bits and he does try and understand my feelings and fears but sometimes I feel like I could use a lady friend who knows what I am going through. 
You are all very lovely ladies and I wish you all the best  I look forward to getting to know you all better and hopefully share any many happy times.



LoriXX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Dixie,

Your very welcome to PM me anytime!!

love

Vicki x


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

HI Dixie  and everyone new  

FF is a godsend ! soo much useful advice and support  

Dixie Glasgow seems awfully far away from Dumfries. Do you get the option to have treatment in Carlisle or somewhere closer ? That said the GRI has been amazing for us, and we owe them absolutely everything   

I hope your tests and any treatment you may go on to go easily and successfully  If you ever want to chat, ask a question, moan your socks off frustration then this is the place for it. 

There are a couple of specific Scottish forums about which are quite handy for talking about Scottish clinics and approaches 

Good Luck and Take Care


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

hi mrs redcap and dixie, im in aberdeen scotland.i just had my eggs collected todat and will get transfer on fri. if you need any advice just send me a message id be more than happy to talk.
  skye


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Wishing you the very best of luck Skye       

Love

Vicki x


----------



## DixieChick (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks guys you are all so wonderful   I feel right at home already!
Skye just wanted to wish you all the best for Friday.
Thanks MrsRedcap, Its always nice to know I have someone I can turn to.
Morky, We are just assuming Glasgow but they might send us to Carlisle. We are actually closer to Glasgow as we live near Stranraer. Dumfries is where we have to take the SA as our local hospital dont deal with them. Our first referal appointm,ent is actually in Stranraer which makes life easier for us. They said the earliest appointment fr Dumfries was June so they sent us to Stranraer as they could give us an April date. Suits us just fine.  Guess we will find all this out in 2 weeks. We are getting really excited. Cant believe we are strating a new chapter even though we know the road will be a long one. I feel like there might actually be a end to this long road 
Thanks again ladies 


Lori xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi dixiechick just wanted to welcome u to ff and hope that u have lots of fun on here

Kate xx


----------

